# Burning unscented candles that aren't beeswax based/diluted essential oils



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

*Burning diluted essential oils*

Hi everyone,

I know that burning scented candles/candles that aren't beeswax based around your budgies is harmful to them as their respiratory systems are not as strong as ours, but I was wondering if burning a drop or two of an essential oil diluted in water around them is okay? If so, is there a specific essential oil that is safe? I'm guessing not, but just double checking!

I have read this link regarding burning candles around our birds: BEESWAX CANDLES

I hope everyone is well since I haven't been here in a long time!

Bee


----------



## Angielovesbirds (Dec 16, 2010)

Boiling orange peal, lemon peal is better. I have even done that with roses to put some scent in the house.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend using any type candle with a flame in an environment with budgies.
Using the unscented flameless candles can easily give you the same ambience

For air fresheners, I recommend using natural plant/herbs. Fresh Rosemary, Basil, Lemon Balm, or Lavender can be put in small vases and places about the room. Dried Herbs can be safely used as a homemade potpourri as the herbs are also safe the budgies' consumption.

Heating Cinnamon, Nutmeg, Cloves and/or all-spice in a small pot of water will give your home a lovely fragrance.
Using oranges, pricking them with a needle and inserting whole fresh cloves - then sitting those in strategic places is also great.

If you do choose to use essential oils, make sure they are ones that are proven to be safe around your birds. 
I would not "burn" them, but would simply diffuse them by putting a drop or two in a pan of hot water.

Safe Use of Essential Oils*


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

I've been using them because I like the smells. I use a diffuser so no flame. I've only had Luna a few weeks but it doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

Angielovesbirds said:


> Boiling orange peal, lemon peal is better. I have even done that with roses to put some scent in the house.


Thank you! I tried this the other day by boiling a whole lemon but it didn't give off the desired effect, so I will try this next time with a whole orange and cinnamon sticks also. :001_smile:



FaeryBee said:


> *I would not recommend using any type candle with a flame in an environment with budgies.
> Using the unscented flameless candles can easily give you the same ambience
> 
> For air fresheners, I recommend using natural plant/herbs. Fresh Rosemary, Basil, Lemon Balm, or Lavender can be put in small vases and places about the room. Dried Herbs can be safely used as a homemade potpourri as the herbs are also safe the budgies' consumption.
> ...


Thanks Debra :001_smile:. I had no idea what flame-less candles were until I read your reply and googled them . I've read that article you linked, those brands of essential oils are very expensive. I suppose because it's the safest you can get- therapeutic grade. I will not burn essential oils or scented candles around them. I never have, but I burn them in the bathroom with the door closed, and sometimes that scent gets carried out into the lounge room to where the birds are, so I worry about that. Do you think potpourri with a few drops of essential oils over it would be safe if the birds don't have access to get to the potpourri? Thanks again.



Mirrasi said:


> I've been using them because I like the smells. I use a diffuser so no flame. I've only had Luna a few weeks but it doesn't seem to bother her.


Out of burning and diffusing I think diffusing would be safer, so that's good. But I think it could take more than a few weeks for bad affects to show if they were going to. But thanks- also I love the name Luna :blush:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

A diffuser with safe essential oil or potpourri with a few drops of safe (100% pure) essential oil would be just fine


----------



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Starling  Also I love your new signature pic of Mallorn, so cute!


----------

